# Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award



## HansZimmer

Today I'll launch a competition for videogame soundtracks.

In this discussion you can post videogame music that you think is good enough for this competition.
The competition will finish when the poll for the last piece of the queue will close: you can insert pieces until the end of the competition.

Keep in mind tha this is not a competition between OST. Indeed, it's often difficult to extract OST from videogames, because they are made to work inside the videogame and not outside.
This is true especially for old videogames with 8-bit sounds.

It wouldn't make so much sense to hear videogame OST in this forum, unless the OST can be exracted from the videogame.
Furthermore, in old videogames there is good music, but they wouldn't be able to compete with new videogames with originally orchestrated music.


Now, when an OST is good, the producer or the composer will many times publish a soundtrack album with tracks that are thought to be HEARD, so you can find proper material for this competition there.
In other cases, the composer or the producer has never published a soundtrack album, so you will have to search for tracks arranged by third persons (in youtube you can find a lot of material produced by youtubers).

I'm not saying that you must not post OST. You should simply ask yourself if the OST is extractable or not. If it's extractable, then post the OST.


Each soundtrack posted in this thread will be posted with a poll in the exact order of this thread.

The poll will detect the opinions of users and it will automatically close after 7 days.

How do you rate this track?
It's horrible: 1 point.
It's quite bad: 2 points.
It's not so good and not so bad: 3 points
It's good: 4 points
It's very good: 5 points
It's excellent: 6 points


So, if for example two users vote "it's horrible", others two vote "it's not so good and not so bad", three vote "it's good" and one vote "it's excellent", the track will have the following score:

(2*1 + 2*2 + 3*4 + 1*6) / 8 = 3 points


At the end of the competition, the five tracks with the highest scores will compete between each others.

So, there will be a poll like this.

What's the best track?
Track 1
Track 2
Track 3
Track 4
Track 5


If more than five tracks will have the same score, then the runoff will be between more than five tracks: the minimum number to not exclude the tracks which have the same score of the fifth track.

Ok, we can start!


----------



## HansZimmer

I'll start with those three tracks.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda - The Legend of Zelda 25th anniversary symphony - Main theme






Nobuo Uematsu - Finaly Fantasy VI - Youtube - Maria and Draco (opera)






Jun Ishikawa - Super Smash Bros Melee - Smashing... Live! - Fountain of Dreams


----------



## verandai

Music by Glenn Stafford, Jason Hayes, Derek Duke, Big Tuna, and Tracy W. Bush
Soundtrack of "StarCraft"

I'm definitely biased, because I still love this game after almost 24 years! But I try to be objective - I also find the soundtrack really good and creative! My favourite part is "Terran One", at timecode 4:23


----------



## hammeredklavier

Fortress 2 Blue soundtracks by soundTeMP




"Be Higher"




"Once In A Life Time"




"There's Something About Supertank"




"The Profound"




"Tank Slayer"


----------



## HansZimmer

verandai said:


> Music by Glenn Stafford, Jason Hayes, Derek Duke, Big Tuna, and Tracy W. Bush
> Soundtrack of "StarCraft"
> 
> I'm definitely biased, because I still love this game after almost 24 years! But I try to be objective - I also find the soundtrack really good and creative! My favourite part is "Terran One", at timecode 4:23


I'm sorry, but in this competition you have to enroll single tracks, not entire soundtracks. So, could you please extract some tracks from this OST?


----------



## HansZimmer

hammeredklavier said:


> Fortress 2 Blue soundtracks by soundTeMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Be Higher"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Once In A Life Time"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There's Something About Supertank"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Profound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tank Slayer"


Thanks.

In the OP I wrote that the tracks will be posted in the exact order of this thread, however I think it's better to post the tracks of the same videogame in a scattered order. Otherwise, a single videogame will monopolize the competition for weeks.

I also have more tracks coming from a single videogame, but I'm trying to post them in a scattered order to avoid what I wrote above.


----------



## verandai

Ok, I didn't realize that I should post separate tracks.

Therefore here are my favourites from StarCraft:

Main theme of the Terrans:






Main theme of Protoss:






4th theme of Zerg:






The music reflects the different characteristics of the 3 StarCraft races pretty well!


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Koji Kondo - Super Mario 64 - Youtube - Ultimate Bowser






Keiichi Suzuki - EarthBound - Youtube - Eight Melodies






Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Hyrule Symphony (Album) - Epona's Song


----------



## hammeredklavier

verandai said:


> The music reflects the different characteristics of the 3 StarCraft races pretty well!


Yeah, all of them (3 for each race, 9 in total) are classic. Do you know that a remastered version for this game came out a few years ago, btw?


----------



## hammeredklavier

Elsword (I don't know name(s) of the composer(s))




"Place of Rebirth"




"Chimes of the Clock"




'Feita Village"


----------



## hammeredklavier

Rayman OST by Rémi Gazel




"Harmony"




"Picture Perfect"


----------



## hammeredklavier

This game OST (by Jerry Martin and various artists) was pretty much my introduction to jazz:

Simcity 3000




"Central Park Sunday"




"Updown Town"




"South Bridge"


----------



## verandai

hammeredklavier said:


> Yeah, all of them (3 for each race, 9 in total) are classic. Do you know that a remastered version for this game came out a few years ago, btw?


Yes, I know! It retains the former gameplay, but it's optically enhanced (f.e. better resolution). There are still professional tournaments which use the remastered client - I really enjoy watching the casts! I'll send you some links as PM


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Nobuo Uematsu - Final Fintasy X - Youtube - To Zanarkand






Mahito Yokota and Koji Kondo - Super Mario Galaxy - Original soundtrack - Gusty Garden





 and


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> I'll start with those three tracks.
> 
> *Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*
> 
> Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda - The Legend of Zelda 25th anniversary symphony - Main theme


I've created a poll for this first track.

The Legend Of Zelda: Main theme


----------



## Ethereality

The greatest soundtracks of any film, TV, or video game, in my experience are


Dark Chronicle - Tomohito Nishiura
Final Fantasy X - Uematsu/Hamauzu/Nakano
That's all I'll add to this. A few sneak peeks:

_



Assault - Final Fantasy X





Premonition of Something Going to Happen - Dark Chronicle





Sprouting - Final Fantasy X





Time is Changing - Dark Chronicle

_


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda - The Legend of Zelda 25th anniversary symphony - Gerudo Valley


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> *Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*
> 
> Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda - The Legend of Zelda 25th anniversary symphony - Main theme


The poll for this first track has ended.

The score: 3.33.

https://www.talkclassical.com/74817-legend-zelda-main-theme.html#post2241527


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> Nobuo Uematsu - Finaly Fantasy VI - Youtube - Maria and Draco (opera)


We are now voting the second track: Mario and Draco: opera from Final Fantasy VI


----------



## Aries

*composer - game - name of music*

Alistair Hirst - Need for Speed 2 SE - Hell Bent for Lederhosen:






Saki Kaskas - Need for Speed 2 SE - Feta Cheese:






There are 8 race tracks in this game, and 2 pieces composed for each track. In the game the piece of music progresses depending on which part of the race track you have reached. So for each part of the race track a section of music is composed.

complete soundtrack:


----------



## Aries

Henry Beckett and/or Keith Zizza - Pharaoh - Sekhmet:






complete soundtrack:


----------



## Aries

Daniel Vulcano and Duncan Watt - League of Legends - Season 1-5? Summoner's Rift Draft Pick Champion Selection Soundtrack:






Daniel Vulcano - League of Legends - Dominion Draft Pick Champion Selection Soundtrack:






complete Dominion in-game soundtrack:


----------



## Aries

Jeremy Soule - Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets - Dark Hogwarts; "Draco Theme Loop":






49:33; 50:42

The brass!


----------



## Aries

C418 - Minecraft - Minecraft:






complete soundtrack:


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Junichi Masuda - Pokemon - Japan Game Music Orchestra - Pokemon soundtrack medley






Koji Kondo and Mahito Yokota - Super Mario Galaxy - Symphonic Legends Orchestra - King Bowser


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> Today I'll launch a competition for videogame soundtracks.
> 
> In this discussion you can post videogame music that you think is good enough for this competition.
> The deadline is 29 March: everything posted after 29 March will be excluded from this competition.


The deadline is moved to 19 April, so we have more time to enrich the collection.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*NieR: Automata Arranged Soundtrack*






We like this one at our house...


----------



## HansZimmer

hammeredklavier said:


> "Be Higher"


I've created a poll for this track: Fortress 2 - Be Higher (Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award)


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> We are now voting the second track: Mario and Draco: opera from Final Fantasy VI


The poll is now closed. Score: 2.25.


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda - The Legend of Zelda 30th Anniversary Concert (Album) - Zelda Lullaby


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> I've created a poll for this track: Fortress 2 - Be Higher (Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award)


Score: 1.67.

https://www.talkclassical.com/75143-fortress-2-higher-talkclassical.html#post2253977


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> Jun Ishikawa - Super Smash Bros Melee - Smashing... Live! - Fountain of Dreams


Two polls opened.

Fountain of Dreams

Fountain of Dreams


----------



## Art Rock

Please stick to one poll only, in this forum. I'm deleting the one in the Classical Music Discussion Polls forum.


----------



## HansZimmer

Art Rock said:


> Please stick to one poll only, in this forum. I'm deleting the one in the Classical Music Discussion Polls forum.


Ok, sorry. I saw that there are games about film music in that section, like this one: Game: Music at the Movies (Finals)

So I thought that it could be the right section for creating games about soundtracks.

However, I still don't understand why old incidental music can be posted in classical music section while modern incidental music must be posted in a separate section.


----------



## Art Rock

Opening two polls (or threads) simultaneously on the same subject in different parts of the site is discouraged. Given the subject, keeping it in the Movie Corner with the others you are running is most logical.


----------



## HansZimmer

hammeredklavier said:


> "Once In A Life Time"


Poll created: Once In A Life Time - Fortress 2 Blue | Classical Music Forum (talkclassical.com)


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Koji Kondo - Super Mario World - Youtube and Swedish Sympohny orchestra - Super Mario World soundtrack medley







Nobuo Uematsu - Finaly Fantasy - Piano Opera Finaly Fantasy (album of Nobuo Uematsu) - Matoya's Cave







Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - The Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Symphony (album) - Kakariko Village


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> Two polls opened.
> 
> Fountain of Dreams
> 
> Fountain of Dreams


Poll is closed.

Score: 2.75. 

Results


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> The deadline is moved to 19 April, so we have more time to enrich the collection.


I'll give you more time. 

Deadline: 3rd Mai.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> Poll created: Once In A Life Time - Fortress 2 Blue | Classical Music Forum (talkclassical.com)


Poll is closed. Result: 3 points.

Results


----------



## HansZimmer

verandai said:


> Main theme of the Terrans:


New poll for this piece: StarCraft - Terran One


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Koji Kondo - Super Mario Galaxy 2 - Original soundtrack - Starship


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Chris Tilton - Mercenaries 2: World in Flames - Original Soundtrack - Universal Petroleum






Koji Kondo - Super Mario Galaxy - Original Soundtrack - Comet Observatory 2






Tadashi Ikegami - Super Smash Bros Melee - Original Soundtrack - Venom






D'Angelo - Red Dead Redemption 2 - Original Soundtrack - Unshaken






Gerald Marino - God of War 3 - Original Soundtrack - Rage of Sparta


----------



## HansZimmer

ThaNotoriousNIC said:


> Tadashi Ikegami - Super Smash Bros Melee - Original Soundtrack - Venom


Thanks for your insertion.

For the Venom, can I suggest you to use the version of the soundtrack album "Smashing... Live!"? It's a bit more elaborated and it has a begin and an end: I think it works better out of the context. If you prefer the OST it's fine, just a suggestion.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

Yes, that is definitely fine. Recognize that the OST loops the main theme constantly so as an individual work this version from Smashing Live is superior.


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask - *Orchestre de Jeux Vidéo - Oath to Order





*

Nobuo Uematsu - Final Fantasy - Distant Worlds - Terra's theme







Koji Kondo - Yoshi's Island - EastWest - End credits


----------



## HansZimmer

Keiichi Suzuki - EarthBound - Symphonic Gamers Orchestra - Pollyanna







Yuka Tsujiyoko - Fire Emblem: Genealogy of The Holy War - OST - Main theme







Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past - The Legend of Zelda 30th Anniversary Concert - Hyrule Castle


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> New poll for this piece: StarCraft - Terran One


Closed. Result: 4 points.


----------



## HansZimmer

Jun Ishikawa - Super Smash Bros Melee - Smashing... Live! - Green Greens







Unknown - Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 - OST - Announce trailer







Davide Wise - Diddy Kong Racing - Youtube - Spaceport Alpha


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> *Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*
> 
> Koji Kondo - Super Mario 64 - Youtube - Ultimate Bowser


Poll is closed. Result: 3.6.

Super Mario 64 - Ultimate Bowser | Classical Music Forum (talkclassical.com)


----------



## pjang23

Nobuo Uematsu - Final Fantasy IV - Youtube - Theme of Love






Nobuo Uematsu - Final Fantasy IV - Youtube - The Dreadful Fight (Battle with Golbez's Four Emperors)






Yasunori Mitsuda - Chrono Trigger - Youtube - Corridors of Time


----------



## HansZimmer

hammeredklavier said:


> "There's Something About Supertank"


The poll for this piece is closed. Result: 3.

Forteess 2 Blue - There's Something About Supertank | Classical Music Forum (talkclassical.com)


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> *Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*
> 
> Keiichi Suzuki - EarthBound - Youtube - Eight Melodies


New poll for this piece: EarthBound - Eight Melodies


----------



## HansZimmer

From now you can follow the competition here: Bulletin of Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award

This discussion will be only to read the regulation and to insert the pieces.


----------

